# Russia rubbishes reports of 'secret negotiation' with Pakistan on CPEC



## Devil Soul

*Russia rubbishes reports of 'secret negotiation' with Pakistan on CPEC*
DAWN.COM — UPDATED 33 minutes ago
WHATSAPP
 12 COMMENTS
 PRINT
The Russian foreign ministry on Tuesday rubbished Pakistani media reports about 'secret negotiations' between the two countries regarding cooperation on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reports circulating last week claimed that the Russian spy chief had made a visit to Pakistan in order to inspect the Gwadar port.

The reports alleged that Pakistan had formally authorised Russia to join the $46bn CPEC after the head of Russian intelligence requested to join the project.

"The Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not true to the facts," Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation said in a press release.

Russia denied holding discussions with Pakistan on the possibility of joining the project.

"*Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project [CPEC] with Islamabad," the Russian foreign ministry* said.

*"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

If true then it's basically to arm Iran secretly...


----------



## royalharris




----------



## Hyde

The point is... Not everything has to be named after CPEC. The name itself suggests that the economic corridor is for the sake of China and Pakistan only

China commited to build Gwadar Nawabshah pipeline for Pakistan. The negotiations were held, project approved and reached phase of construction... The value of CPEC remained 46 billion dollars... Then suddenly the Pakistani government saw a dream and requested China to call this project of CPEC and they Okayed... next day we heard the value of CPEC rose from 46 billion usd to 55 billion usd including Railway project

The point is.. even if the pipeline was not called a CPEC project... Chinese were investing in Pakistan... The point is even if Russian pipeline of Karachi to Lahore is not part of CPEC the investment is made in Pakistan...

The point is, Russians are interested to invest in Pakistan for the first time since 1970s and it is a good omen for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## banvanaxl

Gayi Bhais Paani main

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Aether said:


> The point is... Not everything has to be named about CPEC
> 
> China commited to build Gwadar Nawabshah pipeline for Pakistan. The negotiations were held, project approved and reached phase of construction... The value of CPEC remained 46 billion dollars... Then suddenly the Pakistani government saw a dream and requested China to call this project of CPEC and they Okayed... next day we heard the value of CPEC rose from 46 billion usd to 55 billion usd including Railway project
> 
> The point is.. even if the pipeline was not called a CPEC project... Chinese were investing in Pakistan... The point is even if Russian pipeline of Karachi to Lahore is not part of CPEC the investment is made in Pakistan...
> 
> The point is, Russians are interested to invest in Pakistan for the first time since 1970s and it is a good omen for us.



The point is lots of false news circulated by controlled media houses on Russia for public consumption. Russians will do bussiness with Pakistan for sure given the economic situation. But that doesn't mean secret strategic planning underway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parwez Khuri

Khaayali Pulao


----------



## Hyde

4GTejasBVR said:


> The point is lots of false news circulated by controlled media houses on Russia for public consumption. Russians will do bussiness with Pakistan for sure given the economic situation. But that doesn't mean secret strategic planning underway


The point is it is the same Russia who had imposed restrictions on us from 1980s till few years ago. It is the same Russia who refused to provide engines for JF-17 and any military hardware, the same Russia who maintained almost non-existant diplomatic relationship with Pakistan for more than 25 years from 1980s onward.

The same Russia is now actively working in collaboration with Pakistan, the same Russia who refused to condemn the Uri attack with directly blaming Pakistan and used to diplomatic language to ensure the neutral call. The same Russia who is funding 2.5 billion dollars for energy pipeline and wish to invest in several energy and steel related projects after 40 years.

So much has changed in recent past, the point is they want to trade with Pakistan, they want to be part of regional connecitivity as envisioned by Pakistan, whether they call it bilateral trade or CPEC, it hardly matters

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Great Sachin

That's not done...Russia should have let Pakistani day dream few more days

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Well.wisher

Devil Soul said:


> *Russia rubbishes reports of 'secret negotiation' with Pakistan on CPEC*
> DAWN.COM — UPDATED 33 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 12 COMMENTS
> PRINT
> The Russian foreign ministry on Tuesday rubbished Pakistani media reports about 'secret negotiations' between the two countries regarding cooperation on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> Reports circulating last week claimed that the Russian spy chief had made a visit to Pakistan in order to inspect the Gwadar port.
> 
> The reports alleged that Pakistan had formally authorised Russia to join the $46bn CPEC after the head of Russian intelligence requested to join the project.
> 
> "The Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not true to the facts," Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation said in a press release.
> 
> Russia denied holding discussions with Pakistan on the possibility of joining the project.
> 
> "*Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project [CPEC] with Islamabad," the Russian foreign ministry* said.
> 
> *"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*



So it means that russia isn't part of cpec ?


----------



## Truth Finder

Aether said:


> The point is it is the same Russia who had imposed restrictions on us from 1980s till few years ago. It is the same Russia who refused to provide engines for JF-17 and any military hardware, the same Russia who maintained almost non-existant diplomatic relationship with Pakistan for more than 25 years from 1980s onward.
> 
> The same Russia is now actively working in collaboration with Pakistan, the same Russia who refused to condemn the Uri attack with directly blaming Pakistan and used to diplomatic language to ensure the neutral call. The same Russia who is funding 2.5 billion dollars for energy pipeline and wish to invest in several energy and steel related projects after 40 years.
> 
> So much has changed in recent past, the point is they want to trade with Pakistan, they want to be part of regional connecitivity as envisioned by Pakistan, whether they call it bilateral trade or CPEC, it hardly matters


Russia needs money. So, it will look for money in every avenue. That is a transactional relationship, not a strategic one. Russia has every right to build new transactional relationships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> That's not done...Russia should have let Pakistani day dream few more days


Russia Pleasing ... Naraz Phuphos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Great Sachin said:


> That's not done...Russia should have let Pakistani day dream few more days


Those were very happy days, everybody was jumping , especially religious people who loves to live in delusional/imaginary world. Sadly it has ruined those good days. Sad day, let see what is next in their delusional world. This is a cycle which never stops , and it disappoint them again & again. But they will get few good days , when they again go in imaginary world
"Kabhi khushi, Kabhi gham" cycle !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

*yeh toh lul hogeya...*

woh kya tha superpower triangle wala... kissi ko yaad hai ?**

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

So Russia is not Part of CPEC ... ok 

*"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*


But they'll still do the trade and increase the economic Cooperation....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Muhammad Omar said:


> So Russia is not Part of CPEC ... ok
> 
> *"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*
> 
> 
> But they'll still do the trade and increase the economic Cooperation....


Sir, any idea if the Russian bid were lower than Chinese ??


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

May be Russians get disturbed by such hype Pakistanis created so thats why they are denying....I don't know why Russians are denying...?? to please India?

I m not ready to believe this denial of Russians. No way. Pakistanis don't have any need to lie....Their secret service chief visited Pakistan and greeted warmly by his counterpart Pakistani officials as per Pakistani media...

Unlike Indians, Pakistanis don't circulate fake news...

May be this denial is part of some pre-planned thinking...

@Taimoor Khan @Horus @PakSword @Farah Sohail @The Sandman @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Star Expedition @HAKIKAT @Areesh @DJ_Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abc123xyx

Aether said:


> , the same Russia who refused to condemn the Uri attack with directly blaming Pakistan and used to diplomatic language to ensure the neutral c

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

BABA AGHORI said:


> Sir, any idea if the Russian bid were lower than Chinese ??



May be not confirmed


----------



## 艹艹艹

Devil Soul said:


> "Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."



Please understand the meaning of the article.
Russia has indeed been involved in CPEC
As for the military cooperation, it is certainly to be kept secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

long_ said:


> Please understand the meaning of the article.
> Russia has indeed been involved in CPEC
> As for the military cooperation, it is certainly to be kept secret.


Oh u Spoiler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## swnjo

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Those were very happy days, everybody was jumping , especially religious people who loves to live in delusional/imaginary world. Sadly it has ruined those good days. Sad day, let see what is next in their delusional world. This is a cycle which never stops , and it disappoint them again & again. But they will get few days , when they again go in imaginary world
> "Kabhi khushi, Kabhi gham" cycle !!



Russia will get involved with Pakistan but not in the way some members are imagining. They recently bought a huge refinery and oil terminal in the western India and will require to maintain some sort of formal relationship with all the regional ports including those in your country. They have business interest with both China and India, and Pakistan is more than eager to let Russia use her to do business with China. That refinery is basically Russian asset in arabian sea(_warm sea_). Many people from Pakistan simply overlooked this news, IDK why ?
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...a-oil-deal-takes-turf-war-to-mideast-backyard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...a-oil-deal-takes-turf-war-to-mideast-backyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abc123xyx

long_ said:


> Please understand the meaning of the article.
> Russia has indeed been involved in CPEC
> As for the military cooperation, it is certainly to be kept secret.


first , please tell the pakistani members here , how much china has invested or sign to invest in pakistan....5 year , since , there are just MoU...nothing alse...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> May be Russians get disturbed by such hype Pakistanis created so thats why they are denying....I don't know why Russians are denying...?? to please India?
> 
> I m not ready to believe this denial of Russians. No way. Pakistanis don't have any need to lie....Their secret service chief visited Pakistan and greeted warmly by his counterpart Pakistani officials as per Pakistani media...
> 
> *Unlike Indians, Pakistanis don't circulate fake news...*
> 
> May be this denial is part of some pre-planned thinking...


If you think either country is different then you are lying to yourself. 
@Peaceful Civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

O.P.D said:


> first , please tell the pakistani members here , how much china has invested or sign to invest in pakistan....5 year , since , there are just MoU...nothing alse...


*




Indians should not be concerned with CPEC，You should pay more attention to modi's policy and protect your money.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musafir117

It was a secret meeting and when it's goes public denying is better option

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abc123xyx

Musafir117 said:


> It was a secret meeting and when it's goes public denying is better option


pakistan a mamber of SCO , the meeting was centered around terrorisum..


----------



## Samlee

Well.wisher said:


> So it means that russia isn't part of cpec ?





royalharris said:


>




*The Source Is Dawn News.I Can't Believe People Are Actually Taking It Seriously.Russians Are Joining CPEC They Just Don't Want To Make A Big Show and Tell Out Of It*



O.P.D said:


>



*Then Why Did Russia Refuse To Support You At BRICS*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...k-terror-india-stung/articleshow/54912117.cms

*Look What Russia Did Last Year


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...stan-surprises-india/articleshow/47952231.cms*


banvanaxl said:


> Gayi Bhais Paani main



*Khwab Dekhta Rahe Indian Tu Aur Kar Bhi Kya Sakta Hai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

4GTejasBVR said:


> The point is lots of false news circulated by controlled media houses on Russia for public consumption. Russians will do bussiness with Pakistan for sure given the economic situation. But that doesn't mean secret strategic planning underway


why would they accept. *" are not true to the facts" *means something happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

banvanaxl said:


> Gayi Bhais Paani main



There is a reason they call them secret negotiations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

There is a need to revisit journalism ethics since hype and disinformation is becoming a norm in media sources, thanks in part to attention-seeking tactics adopted by writers and/or journalists for personal publicity. Every writer wants to one-up the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

O.P.D said:


> first , please tell the pakistani members here , how much china has invested or sign to invest in pakistan....5 year , since , there are just MoU...nothing alse...



*MoUs????Wow Just Speechless *


----------



## Maxpane

So all is .....................????


----------



## Farah Sohail

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> May be Russians get disturbed by such hype Pakistanis created so thats why they are denying....I don't know why Russians are denying...?? to please India?
> 
> @Taimoor Khan @Horus @PakSword @Farah Sohail @The Sandman @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Star Expedition @HAKIKAT @Areesh @DJ_Viper



I agree... if these negotiations were secret, Pak should have let them remain secret..there was no need to create soo much hype...

also.....now I think those secret negotiations might not have been related to CPEC..because it makes little sense for DG ISI and Russian intelligence chief to meet and discuss CPEC.. CPEC shd have been discussed between foreign ministries, through proper channel..but not when two spy chiefs meet.. Russia hasn't denied tht their spy chief visited Pak.. maybe tht was related to something else, maybe Afghanistan or defence related.. if Russians want to discuss CPEC, they can do it through proper channel...theres nothing secret abt it... so after Russian denial, I am now thinking tht ...maybe tht visit was related to something else, not CPEC...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sam. said:


> If you think either country is different then you are lying to yourself.
> @Peaceful Civilian



Are u saying that Pakistani media reported Russians cancelling exercise with Pakistan after URI attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Those were very happy days, everybody was jumping , especially religious people who loves to live in delusional/imaginary world. Sadly it has ruined those good days. Sad day, let see what is next in their delusional world. This is a cycle which never stops , and it disappoint them again & again. But they will get few good days , when they again go in imaginary world
> "Kabhi khushi, Kabhi gham" cycle !!



Bhai kehna kia chahty ho ?


----------



## Fireurimagination

Pakistani media was jumping so much up and down that Russian foreign ministry has to issue a clarification, this is epic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Fireurimagination said:


> Pakistani media was jumping so much up and down that Russian foreign ministry has to issue a clarification, this is epic



Indeed it is epic that Russian ministry is closely monitoring Pakistani media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asim Mirza

As i been saying again and again Nobody will b part of Cpec 

This is Only pak China 

Where the f///k russia came from and what will he do that here faraway

if afghan Iran says then Ok for me i can still think about that

( USA sitting on Croupt Mafia Head how u guys can think Russia can come close to Us lol )

And India Media is just Exploding the Shit Cheap rating Cheap viewership just bashing pakistan 

( Can Any indian Or India Media Confirm me where is Official Statements of RUS Joins Cpec )

Only Indian Moral Bashing Strategy In Real IA Getting Bashed ( Hide Tactics)


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Right from the day one news like Russia or UK wanting to become part of CPEC never made any sense. CPEC provides a trade route to Chinese mainland so that it may be able to reach Arabian Sea quickly and safely, why on earth UK or Russia would join CPEC ? These countries simply want to expand their business in Pakistan and start more project which is related to CPEC but logically speaking it is not same as joining it as a third partner. #JustAThought


----------



## Cyberian

Devil Soul said:


> *"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*



That's a really good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umer Bin Khattab

Buss Bhai I had doubt no Dawn Reporting since start. They make things up to gain ratings on baseless news which in the end, always end up making fun of Pakistani People and its supporters on Internet.


----------



## guest11

Dayum!!! That was pretty brutal and humiliating. But this wasn't the first time now is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

The meeting was supposed to be secret. Seems like someone didn't get the memo and spilled the beans to our media. I hope Russia doesn't distance itself with CPEC just because of this goof.


----------



## Secret Service

Devil Soul said:


> *Russia rubbishes reports of 'secret negotiation' with Pakistan on CPEC*
> DAWN.COM — UPDATED 33 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 12 COMMENTS
> PRINT
> The Russian foreign ministry on Tuesday rubbished Pakistani media reports about 'secret negotiations' between the two countries regarding cooperation on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> Reports circulating last week claimed that the Russian spy chief had made a visit to Pakistan in order to inspect the Gwadar port.
> 
> The reports alleged that Pakistan had formally authorised Russia to join the $46bn CPEC after the head of Russian intelligence requested to join the project.
> 
> "The Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not true to the facts," Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation said in a press release.
> 
> Russia denied holding discussions with Pakistan on the possibility of joining the project.
> 
> "*Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project [CPEC] with Islamabad," the Russian foreign ministry* said.
> 
> *"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*



these lines says it all. they may not directly involved in CPEC but they are investing in energy sectors. And i think how they can miss an opportunity to full their 100 year old dream


----------



## The Eagle

Moscow made someone happy by showing him the mere tip and not the iceberg as indeed, if the meeting was secret than would be denied in first place. Welcome for the start instead of totally NO due to Afghan theater.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

The only source there is DAWN and some indian newspapers ........no russian sorce that i could find . indians have this way of spreading lies which even our public believes . we can see in so many cases . their media plays the extension of r.a.w ........unless there is a russia source i dont believe this report ........
the DAWN seems to copy this from the indian news papers ..........
this is totally fake news guys , only in indian news papers ..............please some seniors confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

*India to Russia:







Russia:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iby32

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Those were very happy days, everybody was jumping , especially religious people who loves to live in delusional/imaginary world. Sadly it has ruined those good days. Sad day, let see what is next in their delusional world. This is a cycle which never stops , and it disappoint them again & again. But they will get few good days , when they again go in imaginary world
> "Kabhi khushi, Kabhi gham" cycle !!


You are not pakistani its come out true today that even on a news you are on indian side


----------



## DJ_Viper

Devil Soul said:


> *Russia rubbishes reports of 'secret negotiation' with Pakistan on CPEC*
> 
> The Russian foreign ministry on Tuesday rubbished Pakistani media reports about 'secret negotiations' between the two countries regarding cooperation on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> Reports circulating last week claimed that the Russian spy chief had made a visit to Pakistan in order to inspect the Gwadar port.
> 
> The reports alleged that Pakistan had formally authorised Russia to join the $46bn CPEC after the head of Russian intelligence requested to join the project.



I've said it before too, the Russians won't directly tick off the Indians right at this time. They won't lose billions they make from India today in various deals, for billions they will make in the future from Pakistan. The game is played in a much more subtle manner. Our Pakistani friends want everything black and white (the US has to go all out to show us they support Pakistan, is also an example we see on here all the time). The Pakistanis need to learn diplomacy (especially the one's on here who want the Army rule because they don't understand the word diplomacy, and the meaning of it at all). This right here, is an example of good diplomacy.

Russians have national interests like the Americans. And they can't jeopardize those because they want to be closer to Pakistan today. But actions speak louder than words. The actions are, they are investing and building strategic projects inside Pakistan, like the Pipeline, the Steel Mill, Mining, etc. So you can pull an ear by two different arm movements, but you are pulling one ear. Similarly, they don't have to announce anything like "joining the CPEC" but they are already participating into strategic work that complements the CPEC. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imad.Khan

Samlee said:


> *MoUs????Wow Just Speechless *



Exactly.....don't you know CPEC is just a MoU.....and everything that you see regarding CPEC is just an illusion made up by lollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Devil Soul said:


> *Russia rubbishes reports of 'secret negotiation' with Pakistan on CPEC*
> DAWN.COM — UPDATED 33 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 12 COMMENTS
> PRINT
> The Russian foreign ministry on Tuesday rubbished Pakistani media reports about 'secret negotiations' between the two countries regarding cooperation on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> Reports circulating last week claimed that the Russian spy chief had made a visit to Pakistan in order to inspect the Gwadar port.
> 
> The reports alleged that Pakistan had formally authorised Russia to join the $46bn CPEC after the head of Russian intelligence requested to join the project.
> 
> "The Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not true to the facts," Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation said in a press release.
> 
> Russia denied holding discussions with Pakistan on the possibility of joining the project.
> 
> "*Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project [CPEC] with Islamabad," the Russian foreign ministry* said.
> 
> *"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."*




This is just an eyewash by Russians. I do not find any logical reason of why Russian will not join Pakistan China Project. Pakistan is a way not anti Russian nor do Russia to Pakistan...

Rather i feel, CPEC should be used collectively by all neighboring nations including India, Iran, Russia and Afghanistan to increase trade and business in our region.


----------



## Fireurimagination

I don't think India will have any problem Russia joining CPEC, the only concern India will have is if Russia becomes a supplier of cutting edge defense tech to Pakistan


----------



## Well.wisher

If russia had joined it , USA will stop our aid . 
USAID is much more important for us than russia . 
Russia is temporary but USA have been giving us permanent support .



Kaniska said:


> This is just an eyewash by Russians. I do not find any logical reason of why Russian will not join Pakistan China Project. Pakistan is a way not anti Russian nor do Russia to Pakistan...
> 
> Rather i feel, CPEC should be used collectively by all neighboring nations including India, Iran, Russia and Afghanistan to increase trade and business in our region.



I support it .
I really want india to become part of cpec but without any concerns from both sides . 

People to people connection are really good . India is the only country where our people are so closely linked .


----------



## SBD-3

The Russian foreign ministry on Tuesday rubbished Pakistani media reports about 'secret negotiations' between the two countries regarding cooperation on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reports circulating last week claimed that the Russian spy chief had made a visit to Pakistan in order to inspect the Gwadar port.

The reports alleged that Pakistan had formally authorised Russia to join the $46bn CPEC after the head of Russian intelligence requested to join the project.

"The Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not true to the facts," Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation said in a press release.

Russia denied holding discussions with Pakistan on the possibility of joining the project.

"Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project [CPEC] with Islamabad," the Russian foreign ministry said.

"Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it," it said, adding, "Russian companies are implementing business projects in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, including the planned construction of the North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, on a bilateral basis."
http://www.dawn.com/news/1299402/russia-rubbishes-secret-negotiation-reports-on-cpec-with-pakistan


----------



## Indian_gorkha

Apparently the foreign minister is smoking something. History has already been made on PDF by allowing Russia to access warm waters in this winter. Pakistani PDF members allowed Russia to do so.

It can't be undone. Russia-Pakistan-China nexus is alive and kicking. No one can deny it, even Russian foreign ministry.


----------



## hussain0216

They can deny or accept it doesn't matter

Reality is it happened

just like the Russia-China-Pakistan geo strategic meeting on "Afghanistan" coming up


----------



## Indian_gorkha

hussain0216 said:


> They can deny or accept it doesn't matter
> 
> Reality is it happened
> 
> just like the Russia-China-Pakistan geo strategic meeting on "Afghanistan" coming up


That's what I've stated in my previous post. You will include them even if they don't want to. I wish Russia a good luck. Warm waters in winter. That really sounds interesting.

Hold tight. Ivan is coming to CPEC. He will race down the roads and swim through the oceans full of warm waters.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> May be Russians get disturbed by such hype Pakistanis created so thats why they are denying....I don't know why Russians are denying...?? to please India?
> 
> I m not ready to believe this denial of Russians. No way. Pakistanis don't have any need to lie....Their secret service chief visited Pakistan and greeted warmly by his counterpart Pakistani officials as per Pakistani media...
> 
> Unlike Indians, Pakistanis don't circulate fake news...
> 
> May be this denial is part of some pre-planned thinking...
> 
> @Taimoor Khan @Horus @PakSword @Farah Sohail @The Sandman @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Star Expedition @HAKIKAT @Areesh @DJ_Viper




There are two groups within Russia, one is the old school lot and on the other hand there is another one who wants to work with new geopolitical realities. This might be the work of old school guys. 

Its in Russia own interests to join CPEC. They are not doing us any favors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suff Shikan

Indian_gorkha said:


> Apparently the foreign minister is smoking something. History has already been made on PDF by allowing Russia to access warm waters in this winter. Pakistani PDF members allowed Russia to do so.
> 
> It can't be undone. Russia-Pakistan-China nexus is alive and kicking. No one can deny it, even Russian foreign ministry.



Your officals declared Sir Jee Kal strike being carried out , in reality they were not. 
You can find out the moral yourself mate.


----------



## nair

Suff Shikan said:


> Your officals declared Sir Jee Kal strike being carried out , in reality they were not.
> You can find out the moral yourself mate.



India says : Surgical Strike 

Pakistan Says : No surgical Strike 

Pakistan Says : Russia is joining CPEC 

Russia Says : No we are not joining


There is only 1 truth....... Figure it out...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Russia, doesn't need CPEC for now and for good decade or two. Don't know why Pakistanis keep giving so much hype to Russian ties. Lets just concentrate on developing normal relations with Russians rather than talking about possibilities of strategic partnerships. Fan boys here in PDF has really blown Russia-Pak relations, be it Su 35s or some kind of super duper defense/strategic pact out of proportion.



Pakistansdefender said:


> The only source there is DAWN and some indian newspapers ........no russian sorce that i could find . indians have this way of spreading lies which even our public believes . we can see in so many cases . their media plays the extension of r.a.w ........unless there is a russia source i dont believe this report ........
> the DAWN seems to copy this from the indian news papers ..........
> this is totally fake news guys , only in indian news papers ..............please some seniors confirm this?



Pakistani private media is equally bullsh*t if not more. Unless anything is confirmed from the Govt sources( like PTV, ISPR) we better learn to wait and watch rather than crossing the limits of credulity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Fireurimagination said:


> the only concern India will have is if Russia becomes a supplier of cutting edge defense tech to Pakistan



It's going to happen sooner or later, i'd be concerned if i were you my friends.


----------



## Indian_gorkha

Suff Shikan said:


> Your officals declared Sir Jee Kal strike being carried out , in reality they were not.
> You can find out the moral yourself mate.


India claimed surgical strikes and you people denied it. So it didn't happen according to you.

Pakistan claimed that Russia joined CPEC. But Russia denied it. But according to you it happened.

:Confused:


----------



## Samlee

Indian_gorkha said:


> India claimed surgical strikes and you people denied it. So it didn't happen according to you.
> 
> Pakistan claimed that Russia joined CPEC. But Russia denied it. But according to you it happened.
> 
> :Confused:




*Indian Media Said Russian Army Is Not Coming To Pakistan For Military Exercises

Next Day They Came

I Can't Blame You For Being Confused It's Your Media*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

nair said:


> India says : Surgical Strike
> 
> Pakistan Says : No surgical Strike
> 
> Pakistan Says : Russia is joining CPEC
> 
> Russia Says : No we are not joining
> 
> 
> There is only 1 truth....... Figure it out...


here in the West nearly all media outlets rubbished these surgical strike theories. The times even said its better for India to realise some sort of footage or the questions will remain in doubt that any strikes took place, they even had a retired british army general starting his views how a surgical strike to be completed within 4 hours in mountainous terrain was impossible. 
He said the americans left a helicopter in the operation against OBL yet when the international media was flown to location of these strikes no one shell casing was found on the floor.


----------



## faisal6309

Afwahain phelany walo


----------



## Papa Dragon

Samlee said:


> *Indian Media Said Russian Army Is Not Coming To Pakistan For Military Exercises
> 
> Next Day They Came
> 
> I Can't Blame You For Being Confused It's Your Media*


Isn't this published by Dawn news which is your most famed Media outlet.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

This news is no where Rather then pdf or some website


----------



## Samlee

Papa Dragon said:


> Isn't this published by Dawn news which is your most famed Media outlet.



*The Only Thing Dawn In Known For Is Feeding Fabricated Stories*


----------



## Kaniska

Well.wisher said:


> If russia had joined it , USA will stop our aid .
> USAID is much more important for us than russia .
> Russia is temporary but USA have been giving us permanent support .
> 
> 
> 
> I support it .
> I really want india to become part of cpec but without any concerns from both sides .
> 
> People to people connection are really good . India is the only country where our people are so closely linked .



Be optimistic my friend....ultimately jingoism will end one day from both sides. Sanity will prevail some day. Till that days come, let us India and Pakistan keep on developing for each other. And then when leaders with cool mind comes up in both countries, our region will be integrated with trade and commerce for greater good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

IMO, unlike the patient Chinese, the Russians won't have anything to do with misrepresentation. These rubbish reports about secret Russian negotiations are a reminder of the immaturity of Pakistan's free media. Multiple sources before publishing seems to be a rarity and exaggeration of language is too common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khurram2349

In my opinion Russia did approach Pakistan secretly to show its interest in being part of the CPEC but this news of leaked out deliberately by our traitor politicians who are in fact towing the line of our enemies and against the CPEC . It is another very serious security leak by the same group which is also responsible for the "Dawn Newsleak' scandal . Now its for our military security agencies to decide how long they can keep this going on and stay quite on this .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

